
Ask HN: How can a UK startup make business-critical Silicon Valley connections? - scottybowl
When I look out the window I see sheep, hills and a river. It&#x27;s a charming view and makes for a relaxing and productive work environment. From here I&#x27;ve spent the last 15 months building a SaaS product, team, customer base and a brand for a product that integrates with the big names in Silicon Valley: Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn and Google.<p>As you can probably imagine, I&#x27;m more likely to bump into a tractor than someone who works at one of these tech giants and its reached a point where this is a major problem for our business.<p>The problem we face is simple: we need to become an Instagram Partner so we can use their locked-off API to enable our customers to manage their content, but in order to become a Partner you need to be invited by someone on the team at Instagram or recommended by an existing Partner. Both of which are scarce in the UK, let alone in the Shropshire countryside.<p>So my question is: how can I connect and build relationships with key people at these giant companies from afar?
======
chdaniel
I know it's not something you'd want to hear but building yourself as a proper
LinkedIn authority?

I'm from the UK as well and have connected with various people like you (my
agency works with SaaS companies and I write for this audience) — either by
reaching out or by attracting them through my writing.

It's more of a long shot as well but maybe consider writing/building something
that's relevant for VCs — I'm aware this second answer I'm proposing is pretty
much telling you "become richer by not being poorer" but time and time again
it has been proven to me that it's the topmost option for building connections

